# Textarea-Inhalt an Platz im Layout anpassen



## modstyle (25. April 2005)

Hallo!

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich ein Layout erstellt, dass für den Inhalt nur eine begrenzte Fläche zur Verfügung stellt, da die Inhalt von der Länge her eher dürftig sind.

Auf einigen Seiten soll der Inhalt dynamisch (mit Hilfe von PHP) geändert werden, was auch toll funktioniert. Auch habe ich in dem Formular für die Änderungen eine Text-Area angelegt, deren maximale Eingabelänge mittels Javascript eingeschränkt wird und zusätzlich serverseitig vor dem Speichern nochmal überprüft wird.
Das Problem an der ganzen Sache: Dies funktioniert nur auf Basis der Zeichenzahl. Das bringt mir aber nichts, wenn der eingebende User sehr spendabel mit Leerzeilen umgeht.

Daher meine Frage: Ist es möglich den Bereich der Textarea exakt so groß zu machen, wie die Tabellenzelle, in der später der Inhalt landet und dann die Eingaben daran zu begrenzen?

Meiner Wunschvorstellung  nach würde ich dann einfach mit CSS den Inhalt der Textarea genauso formatieren wie den auf der eigentlichen Seite, so dass man dann auch schon direkt sieht, wie die Umbrüche sein werden und eben auch die Länge.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## mov (26. April 2005)

http://www.selfhtml.net/html/formulare/eingabe.htm#bereiche

Du kannst du Höhe und Breite festlegen. Die Auswertung des Inhalts kannst du dann mit dem PHP Script machen.


----------

